

One of the worst patents ever just got upheld in court - emeraldd
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/06/24/one-of-the-worst-patents-ever-just-got-upheld-in-court/?tid=rssfeed

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5933422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5933422)

Currently #7 on the front page.

